# Outdoors and camping.



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the outdoors, I'm not a tree hugger but I like to be out and free. I love fishing as well, hunting not so much, I love animals. I like to camp in secluded spots, nobody in sight and the reason for this, I love to get naked outdoors. Swim naked in the lake with nobody around. I love fishing but hate eating fish, so I just throw everything back into the water. Can't wait till it warms up and my friends and I will head for the hills.


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds fun! I used to go skinny dipping when I was a young'un. I used to hitch hike topless to Frisco. Hell, I used to do lots of things.

I think what I miss most is being on the back of a harley, getting bugs in my teeth, watching cars get out of the way because we were coming through, and the parties.

(I wasn't always demur and farted rainbows. That came from old age)


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Grace, ever since I was a little girl I would strip down butt naked. As I got older, I realized I should stop. LOL But even now, I lie at my pool topless and for most part with nothing on. I have high walls so it's ok. Last year we were tanning with nothing on, a police helicopter did a few circles, we just waved and laughed, then someone told us they have strong cameras and they probably took pics. Oh well, if they got a cheap thrill, good for them.
A wolf is my fav. On the rez inOK they have 2 walking around, pretty tame and you can pet them. The one is a bit funny but if you pet it nice, it wont growl. They had a litter last year, 3 babies. Cute, play rough.


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

Tell the rez folks to keep an eye on those two wolves and the new pack of pups. Wolf hunting is in progress to be allowed but last i heard it was montana. Don't know about Ok .

You gave the helicopter dudes a thrill. Some guy will come along shortly in this thread and say without pics, it isn't true. Watch and see.


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL, it happens all the time. On every site you go, there is a smart ass who has all the answers. Wolves, bears and Eagles are sacred. I make dream catchers from time to time for my friends. I use real eagle feathers, but the law states the only a native can posses a permit to have real eagle feathers is his/her possession. I have my permit, but if I make you a dream catcher, it must be other feathers, because you can't have them, even if I made it for you and gave it to you as a gift.
Then the toothless rednecks running around shooting anything with four legs and fur, makes me angry. I watch the outdoor channel sometimes, God do I laugh. Friggen idiots shoot a deer, then they high five, hug and almost kiss. Like they were killing a pack of rabid dogs about to kill them, instead it's a deer eating grass. Then the duck hunters, they are one step better. They just shoot anything with wings that flies over. One episode, one moron shot over 30 ducks. WTF is he going to do with 30 ducks. Shoot one, eat it, maybe 2, but 30. Close up shot of him on camera....yep, no teeth and looked drunk.


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

Kinda like the sport of shooting buffalo from a train. LOTS of buffalo. Think Dancing With Wolves scene.
Yeah, I know about the feather thing. I used to have a store that mainly was ethnic items from all over the globe, most of which, though, was native american artifacts. And yes, my goods were checked for the proper certificate number by the tribe in question. I had a hard time remember which feathers were allowed, which were not. But I knew eagle feathers were a sure fire no no. And even native americans coming in the shop that hand made wares, if they weren't authorized as artisans with numbers assigned, I couldn't sell those items AS authentic even though they were made by 100 % pure native americans. They have to apply within their tribe, be accepted, then given a number for their handcrafts.
But you know this all ready. I didn't at the time, so I was lucky when I had my shop open. I had to call the tribal council where one of my ex's cousins worked to get the full scoop on what was allowed and what wasn't.
Problem is, most stuff that _looks_ authentic is made in Indonesia. I worked at a NA store once. When goods arrived, she made me pull the Made In Taiwan or Made In Bali tags off before I priced them. I didn't last there long. I brought it to her attention she was lying to her customers and insulting NA's, and she kinda fired me after I called her a crook.


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL, my mom is 100% Choctaw and we were out the other day and passed a store here in Beverly Hills and she stopped, looked at a basket. I said to her lets go and she started to laugh, I said whats so funny, she said look at the weave, they say "Genuine Native American baskets". She picked up that the weave was anything but hand woven. Now me, I'm an instigator. I went into the shop and told this ugly fat thing in the store, I loved that 
"real native basket". She went and got it for me. I asked what tribe made it. Now, before I go on, almost every white girl in LA has native roots, regardless of the blue eyes and blond hair. LMAO and they are either Cherokee or Apache, I don't think they know of any other tribe. So, I said to this nasty woman in the shop, it looks like it was machine made because native weave is nothing like that. She replied, if I don't like it and want to cause a disturbance, she will call security and have me removed from her store. OMG, I just laughed and my poor mom, just saying, Celeste, stop antagonizing her lets go. I carried on yapping.....morons.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 25, 2011)

CRStar said:


> I love the outdoors, I'm not a tree hugger but I like to be out and free. I love fishing as well, hunting not so much, I love animals. I like to camp in secluded spots, nobody in sight and the reason for this, I love to get naked outdoors. Swim naked in the lake with nobody around. I love fishing but hate eating fish, so I just throw everything back into the water. Can't wait till it warms up and my friends and I will head for the hills.



why waste a naked body on nobody ?


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

It is illegal for anyone to claim something is native american made WITHOUT the authentication code. So next time you're wandering around rodeo drive or wherever that shop is, pull a Pretty Woman scene and march in there and say you are turning her in for selling fraudulent merchandise. Watch the look on her face. It's a very VERY hefty fine. Certificate of authenticity along with the tribe, artisan and the number of that certificate MUST be on each item. Must. No ands, ifs or buts.


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

What Dilloduck? It's not wasted or do you think you could handle me. I don't think so.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 25, 2011)

CRStar said:


> What Dilloduck? It's not wasted or do you think you could handle me. I don't think so.



I didn't say I wanted to handle anything. What's the point in getting naked alone?


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

> The Indian Arts and Crafts Act of 1990 (P.L. 101-644) is a truth-in-advertising law that prohibits misrepresentation in marketing of Indian arts and crafts products within the United States. If you purchase an art or craft product represented to you as Indian-made, and you learn that it is not, first contact the dealer to request a refund. If the dealer does not respond to your request, you can also contact your local Better Business Bureau, Chamber of Commerce, and the local District Attorney's office, as you would with any consumer fraud complaint. Second, contact the Indian Arts and Crafts Board with your written complaint regarding violations of the Act.





> Anyone selling Native American art *must* disclose the authenticity of what they are selling. Authentic Native American artwork is identified with a Trademark of the artist and often with the Tribe of they are a member.



Ok. Now carry on. Sorry about the derail.


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

Who says I get naked alone. Maybe if you stumbled upon 5 naked girls at the side of the lake, what would you do, I know, run to the nearest bush and beckon Mrs Palm and her five daughters. 

Yes Grace, the laws are very strict about this stuff. LOL, did you know a coyote, an owl and a snake are believed to be bad omens. I bought a pair of Louboutin boots, they are coyote fur. My mother does not want me to wear them in her house, my dad just laughs at her...LMAO....Sheesh and they cost $2100.00


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 25, 2011)

CRStar said:


> Who says I get naked alone. Maybe if you stumbled upon 5 naked girls at the side of the lake, what would you do, I know, run to the nearest bush and beckon Mrs Palm and her five daughters.
> 
> Yes Grace, the laws are very strict about this stuff. LOL, did you know a coyote, an owl and a snake are believed to be bad omens. I bought a pair of Louboutin boots, they are coyote fur. My mother does not want me to wear them in her house, my dad just laughs at her...LMAO....Sheesh and they cost $2100.00



you said secluded spot with no one in sight.

Never mind----We have more of your type here too. Enjoy.


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

Owl, snake and coyote? I had no clue. Do different tribes think differently of each animal, though?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love camping.  Communing with nature, living the primitive life.


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace, go look in my photo album, I made it public and just posted a pic of those boots. Yes, that is me but I very rarely show my face on these sites and if I do, it's totally private, friends only because I had a nasty thing happen before, my face was taken and photoshopped onto a nasty porn pic.


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

Ringel05, take down that avatar. Captain Jack Sparrow makes my hormones play tennis. I love Johnny Depp...Just Kidding....about takin it down, the other is true. I agree, even swimming naked is great....you feel so free....


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

CRStar said:


> Grace, go look in my photo album, I made it public and just posted a pic of those boots. Yes, that is me but I very rarely show my face on these sites and if I do, it's totally private, friends only because I had a nasty thing happen before, my face was taken and photoshopped onto a nasty porn pic.



That happened to you too, huh? Yes, it's best to stay hidden. Fruitloops everywhere.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 25, 2011)

CRStar said:


> Ringel05, take down that avatar. Captain Jack Sparrow makes my hormones play tennis. I love Johnny Depp...Just Kidding....about takin it down, the other is true. I agree, even swimming naked is great....you feel so free....



are you a real hippie ?


----------



## syrenn (Apr 25, 2011)

CRStar said:


> I love the outdoors, I'm not a tree hugger but I like to be out and free. I love fishing as well, hunting not so much, I love animals. I like to camp in secluded spots, nobody in sight and the reason for this, I love to get naked outdoors. Swim naked in the lake with nobody around. I love fishing but hate eating fish, so I just throw everything back into the water. Can't wait till it warms up and my friends and I will head for the hills.



I love the out doors and nature. No one around for miles and getting nakid and swimming in the lake works for me too. I LOVE camping  and cooking equipment. 

That being said you could say i am more of a 5 star camper. I want a hot shower and a toilet.....i want a comfortable bed and room service. I want the spa within walking distance.....and not a bug in site.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tell the rez folks to keep an eye on those two wolves and the new pack of pups. Wolf hunting is in progress to be allowed but last i heard it was montana. Don't know about Ok .
> 
> You gave the helicopter dudes a thrill. Some guy will come along shortly in this thread and say without pics, it isn't true. Watch and see.



With out pictures it cant be true.


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

You're a tiny little thing, aren't you? I'm jealous. 
Those boots would kill me. But when your age? Too cool. Except for the fur part. 
I worked at a consignment store one time. Elephant ear purse was brought in for us to consign. The woman raved about it but said she didn't carry it any more. I told her it would probably look better ON the elephant and to get it out of the shop or I'd drop kick her out the door myself. And I meant it.
Ran across a few mink stoles and coats from time to time during my yard sale huntings. I always bought them, too. Sold them on ebay, then donated the money they sold for to the ASPCA. Figured another animal could benefit from the cruelty of humans on the death of another animal for its skin.

Sorry. One of my pet peeves. I'm with your mama. Bad juju. Hug her for me.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 25, 2011)

what's the obsession with swimming alone nekkid ?


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tell the rez folks to keep an eye on those two wolves and the new pack of pups. Wolf hunting is in progress to be allowed but last i heard it was montana. Don't know about Ok .
> ...




HA!!! Neener nanny boo boo, I told ya!


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> > Grace, go look in my photo album, I made it public and just posted a pic of those boots. Yes, that is me but I very rarely show my face on these sites and if I do, it's totally private, friends only because I had a nasty thing happen before, my face was taken and photoshopped onto a nasty porn pic.
> ...



pot kettle


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > CRStar said:
> ...


pfffffffffffffft


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

Here we go...As you predicted Grace, the "I want to see" comes along..LMFAO.....Syrenn, I also must admit, if I camp in a tent, there must be some where, not far away to pamper myself. I'm a bit of a sissy at night when we go to sleep, all the strange noises make me think of bears ripping the tent down.....
And what do you mean, pot, kettle......


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 25, 2011)

Women talking about being naked and men responding---what a shocker! Who would have expected that.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 25, 2011)

I depends on what you camping with. A RV with popouts is as big as some apartments. LOL


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

My idea of camping is a winnebago with satelite tv and microwave. 

Being stuck in the middle of nowhere and camping was not planned, I'd probably strap myself to the tallest tree I could find and sleep on a branch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2011)

CRStar said:


> Here we go...As you predicted Grace, the "I want to see" comes along..LMFAO.....Syrenn, I also must admit, if I camp in a tent, there must be some where, not far away to pamper myself. I'm a bit of a sissy at night when we go to sleep, all the strange noises make me think of bears ripping the tent down.....
> And what do you mean, pot, kettle......



You're worried about bears??!!


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, I have seen those RV's. They are like a friggen house. My dad has a big boat, it's 65ft and that is like a floating hotel. It has 2 big rooms with double beds, both have bathrooms, then 2 more rooms with 2 singles and another bathroom. It has every thing, washer, dryer, dishwasher...full kitchen...blah blah...but, I'm not a boat person. I hate it, if we go out to Catalina, it's ok going out the Marina, when we get to the sea, I run downstairs and lie on the bed till be get their. I have never been with them to Cabo....I would probably die on the way. I have those anti nausea pills....they work, but I can't handle up and down and side to side. If they stop in the middle of the ocean, I'm ok....thats called tan time.


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

LMFAO...if that had to look into my tent, it would no have the privilege of killing me, I would have a heart attack.....Then his meal might be a bit chewy with a nasty taste, I don't think they like silicone....


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

Wrist bands work too, Star. Accupressure points.
I went out on a tuna boat one time as galley cook (this was many moons ago when I was very young and wild). I got my sea legs pretty fast. The problem I had was when I got OFF the boat. Sheesh. The ground rocked.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2011)

CRStar said:


> Yes, I have seen those RV's. They are like a friggen house. My dad has a big boat, it's 65ft and that is like a floating hotel. It has 2 big rooms with double beds, both have bathrooms, then 2 more rooms with 2 singles and another bathroom. It has every thing, washer, dryer, dishwasher...full kitchen...blah blah...but, I'm not a boat person. I hate it, if we go out to Catalina, it's ok going out the Marina, when we get to the sea, I run downstairs and lie on the bed till be get their. I have never been with them to Cabo....I would probably die on the way. I have those anti nausea pills....they work, but I can't handle up and down and side to side. If they stop in the middle of the ocean, I'm ok....thats called tan time.



I would go out and after an hour or so get sea sick.  I would then go below and take a couple hour nap and when I woke up I was fine.


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

Boats..me no like. The one before this one was a cigar boat, fast as hell, but same thing, downstairs and lie down. But that one was nasty, it went so fast it jumped out of the water over the waves, then BANG it would come back on the water. I think I was more scared when it hit the water in case it would break and sink. My brother would do it on purpose.....idiot.


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, Ringle, olives work as well. Eat a bunch of olives, green ones, they help.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2011)

CRStar said:


> Oh, Ringle, olives work as well. Eat a bunch of olives, green ones, they help.



Yeah, right, oil works wonders for settling the stomach.......


----------



## CRStar (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, all the Muskogean groups as well as Navajo, Cherokee.....but further North, they are not so worried about the Coyote.


----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

CRStar said:


> Yes, all the Muskogean groups, Navajo, Cherokee.....but further North, they are not so worried about the Coyote.



Coyote..the trickster.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2011)

I did a lot of Civil War reenacting when I was younger.  We did the big encampments with the larger A and wall tents with all the accouterments that come with it.  It was easy because you drove up to your assigned company site, unloaded the truck and set up.  The fun times were the occasional campaign engagements we did where you carried everything you needed including your musket to a select area to take a specific objective.







This is typically of what you carried and wore.
Generally, you wore long cotton underwear, a cotton shirt, wool frock or sack coat, wool socks, pants with suspenders and Brogans (leather smooth soled shoes) and a Bummer (forage cap).  You had an 11 lb musket, bayonet, leather cartridge box and cap box, leather outer belt felt covered tin canteen, haversack (essentially a large tarred canvas purse), a soft pack (again tarred canvas) which contained extra clothing, socks, lye soap, etc.  Strapped to the pack was the bed roll which, depending on weather, consisted of 1 or 2 blankets and 1 or 2 vulcanized rubber on canvas ground cloths which also doubled as ponchos.  You might also carry a shelter half with your bed roll.  
All of your personals, pipe, tobacco, small fry pan, coffee and food was generally carried in the haversack and you had what we call a tin mucket (to large to be a mug but to small to be a bucket).  This was your bowl, drinking cup, shaving cup, wash basin, etc. 
Generally food on the march consisted of hardtack and salt pork, sometimes rice, dried corn with occasional cans of "dessicated" (dried) vegetables, peaches, pears and various types of meat and seafood.  Canning (in metal cans) was relatively new at the time and most cans were sealed with lead.  
Real, period hardtack was a thick cracker basically made from flour, water and salt, baked so hard men frequently had to break them up on a rock with their rifle butts.  They would stick the pieces in water with the salt pork or dried beef and dried veggies to make a stew.
We obviously didn't have those type of issues what with modern freeze dried foods, energy bars, etc.


----------



## Douger (Apr 26, 2011)

CRStar said:


> Who says I get naked alone. Maybe if you stumbled upon 5 naked girls at the side of the lake, what would you do, I know, run to the nearest bush and beckon Mrs Palm and her five daughters.
> 
> Yes Grace, the laws are very strict about this stuff. LOL, did you know a coyote, an owl and a snake are believed to be bad omens. I bought a pair of Louboutin boots, they are coyote fur. My mother does not want me to wear them in her house, my dad just laughs at her...LMAO....Sheesh and they cost $2100.00


You ,gal, are a serious smart-ass.
Thank you !
 XOXO


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2011)

The one problem with women in the woods........


----------

